# Advanced Paramedic recognition in Canada.



## Irish Medic (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All, I have been offered a position in Alberta Canada, I am a qualified Advanced Paramedic in Ireland and was wondering how hard is it to get my qualifications recognized there? I have attached a list of skills and what medications I can administer without medical oversight.

Thanks in Advance.

Irish Medic

Skills and Medication Administration List 

Automatic and Manual Defibrillation
Needle Thoracentesis 
Needle Cricothyrotomy
All levels of Airway Management from Oropharyngeal airway to Endotracheal Intubation
IV Cannulation
Laryngoscopy & McGill forceps

Drug administration in IV, IO, IM, IN, PR, Buccal and Sublingual forms.

Amiodarone
Atropine
Aspirin
Benzylpenicillin
Clopidogrel
Cyclizine
Dextrose 10%
Dextrose 5%
Diazepam Injection
Diazepam Rectal
Epinephrine (1:10,000)
Epinephrine (1:1000)
Furosemide
Glucagon
Glucose Gel
Glyceryl Trinitrate (GTN)
Hartmann’s Solution
Hydrocortisone
Ibuprofen
Ipratropium Bromide
Lidocaine
Lorazepam
Magnesium Sulphate Injection
Midazolam Solution IV, IN, IM, Buccal
Morphine IV, PO
Naloxone
Nifedipine
Entonox (Nitrous Oxide 50% & Oxygen 50%)
Ondansetron
Oxygen
Paracetamol PO, PR
Salbutamol Neb
Sodium Bicarbonate Injection BP
Sodium Chloride 0.9% (NaCI)
Syntometrine


----------



## BEorP (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopefully some of our AB members can chime in with better first hand knowledge. Until then, this link should be of use:
http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Registration/IndividualSubstantialEquivalency.aspx


----------



## Irish Medic (Aug 7, 2011)

Great Stuff, Thanks for that link BEorP.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Good for you. Perhaps you can enlighten us on what you had to do to get a work permit, or whatever they call it. Your scope appears similar.
 I know it is not hard to get registered in Alberta if you have an ACP designation in another Province. Alberta calls it EMT-P. Just jump through the hoops of the Alberta College of Paramedics, (also abreviated ACP, so it can get confusing). I believe they have a plan in place for non Canadians. Apply and see what happens. Keep us posted as to how you make out.
 What kind of job did you get? Regular ambulance or industrial? If you are going to work in northern Alberta you better get some fur lined underwear,(I jest but barely). Ireland hasn't been that cold since the last ice age.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 7, 2011)

In addition to the college of paramedorks, there is a substantial hurdle you will need to jump to acquire a work permit in Canada.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index.asp

Check here for more info.


----------



## Irish Medic (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, will keep you all informed, I don't think it will be an easy process, but then nothing worthwhile ever is 


Regards.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not easy.  I brought over a medic from South Africa.  Before they would even look at her application to enter the country she had to have an offer for work.  Consider a visitors visa first, then application for citizenship once you're here.


----------



## Irish Medic (Aug 8, 2011)

sounds good, but need a job offer 1st as cannot afford to head over on holiday visa and hope for a citizenship then, so hoping can get the Alberta Paramedic College to recognize my qualifications and head on over with the job offer

Thanks.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 8, 2011)

Why is Alberta so special?  Canada is a big country.


----------



## McGoo (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread is relevant to my interests.

Im looking at moving to Alberta in a few years from Western Australia. Over here I am designated paramedic, but I think my skill set comes somewhere just below ALS (or is it EMT-P?) in AB, way above BLS skills. My wife is Canadian, so the visa wont be a problem.

I have had a look at the college of paramedics website, and the best I can work out so far is you will have to sit exams to gain your EMT licence so you can work in Alberta. I think its a three step process of submitting your paperwork, getting recognition, and sitting the exam.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Alberta, (in their infinate wisdom?) uses different names for their medics than the rest of Canada.  An EMR (Emergency Medical Responder) in Alberta is an EMR or MFR (Medical First Responder) in other parts of Canada. An Alberta EMT is a PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) and an EMT-P is an ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) in the rest of Canada. I'm not sure if Alberta has a special designation for CCP (Critical Care Paramedic).  This of course can be confusing. 
 I suggest you compare your scope of practice and education to the National Occupational Competancy Profiles as found on the Paramedic Association of Canada website To see what you are closest to. Each province or private service has variations on this. All Paramedic education schools have to teach to the level of the NOCP. Each service can add or take away a skill if they want. Such as adding intubation to PCP.

http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.htt......uivalency.aspx?ContentID=4&ContentTypeID=2

 Hope this has been some help.

And yes there is more to Canada than Alberta. Try the east coast. We have good standards and a cheaper cost of living.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 9, 2011)

Outbac1 said:


> Alberta, (in their infinate wisdom?) uses different names for their medics than the rest of Canada.  An EMR (Emergency Medical Responder) in Alberta is an EMR or MFR (Medical First Responder) in other parts of Canada. An Alberta EMT is a PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) and an EMT-P is an ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) in the rest of Canada. I'm not sure if Alberta has a special designation for CCP (Critical Care Paramedic).  This of course can be confusing.
> I suggest you compare your scope of practice and education to the National Occupational Competancy Profiles as found on the Paramedic Association of Canada website To see what you are closest to. Each province or private service has variations on this. All Paramedic education schools have to teach to the level of the NOCP. Each service can add or take away a skill if they want. Such as adding intubation to PCP.
> 
> http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.htt......uivalency.aspx?ContentID=4&ContentTypeID=2
> ...



ACoP only uses
EMR
EMT
EMTP

The don't have the CCP designation.

BC uses EMA at different levels such as EMA1,2 or 3


----------



## nomofica (Aug 11, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Why is Alberta so special?  Canada is a big country.



Probably because the EMS system in Alberta is outstanding (right up until Alberta Health Services took over most of EMS in Alberta). 


OP: I can't say for certain, but I don't think there's an equivalency exam in Alberta from your system, which means you may have to go back to school. Remember, I can't say for certain. It would be in your best interest to contact the Alberta College of Paramedics and find out.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 11, 2011)

nomofica said:


> Probably because the EMS system in Alberta is outstanding (right up until Alberta Health Services took over most of EMS in Alberta).



Although it is a fine EMS system, I've worked in it and in Sask, they both have their merits and flaws.  Out in the Maritimes the EMS system has also improved substantially over the past decade.  Just stay away from Quebec.


----------



## ukcanuck (Sep 30, 2011)

Have a look at the equivalency process in Nova Scotia, not only a great province for the chance to work but by getting your ACP in NS you can then use that to transfer around the country.

Also think about getting the HPC reg over in the UK as that seems to help. 

I have heard of some peoepl getting ACP in Sask as well and doing the same thing of using the Agreement in Internal Trade (AIT) to get their EMT P in AB or ACP in BC.

I came across from the UK so PM if you have a question

Good luck


----------

